# Dlink Router needs re-configuring everyday+ red light +more probs



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 31, 2013)

I use DLINK 2730U on BSNL Broadband.

*images02.olx.in/ui/18/43/49/1378963430_544653449_1-D-Link-dsl-2730U-router-Excellent-condition-Lalbahadur-Nagar.jpg

Since September, our modem (or maybe broadband connection) is facing lots of problems. At night the left most light becomes red  and all the other lights are dead. But once in a while that light becomes green along with second last light. When this happens i have to enter 192.168.1.1 and configure the settings as if the modem is brand new. After that only the last light becomes green and i can access internet
..but only on wifi devices like laptops and phones
My PC which is connected to the modem does not get internet.

The Router problem doesn't end there, out of the blue the last light goes off and i have to enter 192.168.1.1 again and again and set it up again again its like a daily chore just to access the internet, and that too when my modem light is NOT RED .

Plz help

How do i configure my PC to get internet ??

How to stop my modem light to becomes RED and other light to become dead

How to make my modem remember settings so that i dnt have to reconfigure twice or thrice a day


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2013)

looks like hardware problem.get it checked at some dlink service center.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 13, 2013)

I have the exact same model and some shitty problems since last night AFAIK. Modem page doesn't load fully and when i try to access the links on the modem page, some pages show that connection was reset. Wifi is working just fine. But I had to flush my PC's netstat stuff (whatever it is) and reboot to get it working again.

What could be the problem?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 13, 2013)

Maybe problems with memory , get it serviced.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't think its the memory. Because the router page loads just fine on my laptop when connected through the same Ethernet cable. I gotta reboot y desktop a couple of times to get the net working. Highly annoying


----------

